# hypospadias



## elainehopf (Jan 8, 2015)

Is there s difference in coding for a distal hypospadias and a midshaft hypospadias ...
Ive been looking and cannot find a code for a midshaft 

Thanks


----------



## emcee101 (Jan 13, 2015)

Reference the codes ranging from 54322 through 54336. There are codes for distal, proximal, and perineal hypospadius repair. The link below includes a diagram that will help identify which code to use based upon the location of the urethral meatus. Hope this helps!

http://loriamedical.com/news-articles/proximal-hypospadias/


----------



## elainehopf (Jan 25, 2015)

Awesome , Thanks so much ..


----------



## meherman@aol.com (Jan 25, 2015)

Tubular incised plate(TIP),Snodgrass technique, is a urethroplasty with skin flap to cover the urethroplasty. It is a 1-stage procedure with correction of chordee. Refer to your op-report and then check codes 54322-54336.
Good luck.


----------

